# TGIF - ...now what?



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

So, its Friday.

Work is over and the weekend has commenced.

What are you guys all doing tonight?

I'm still undecided.
Some of my friends are going "to tha clubbb", but that's not my style. 

Anyone doing anything exciting?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I aint doing too much,work tommorow,im going to a buddies house,he has a fire pit,going to have a few beers around it,prob listen to everybodys work situation,someones realtionship problem,the couple that broke up,listen about someones dog,new house,there co ed soft ball ect ect...than will all go home,and talk about everyone there tonight lol just kidding.

Im past the night club scence,but i know what you mean,its only fun if theres women in the mix,sometimes that dont always happen,the all guy feast sucks!lol


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

donald said:


> I aint doing too much,work tommorow,im going to a buddies house,he has a fire pit,going to have a few beers around it,prob listen to everybodys work situation,someones realtionship problem,the couple that broke up,listen about someones dog,new house,there co ed soft ball ect ect...than will all go home,and talk about everyone there tonight lol just kidding.
> 
> Im past the night club scence,but i know what you mean,its only fun if theres women in the mix,sometimes that dont always happen,the all guy feast sucks!lol


Regarding the first paragraph - LMFAO. 

As for the second, there are women involved, but I'm just not all that interested to be honest. And I think one of them has a boyfriend that is going 
I'm more of a relaxed, pub type guy. I rather sit down and enjoy my pint than be blasted with music and have people dancing in my face.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Yep, lucky me is working at the office on Saturday.

Therefore it will probably be a beautiful day outside.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Well it was kind of like that,played ladder ball,pretty cool game,its like horse shoes but its a rope with two balls on it and you try to get it to stick on the few rungs there are in the ladder.

Its wired thou,with one of my group of friends it always revolves around whos doing what,whos doing better ect,dont know if its because of being 30 and everbodys forging there life,i hate that ****.Its cofounding because whenever somebody is doing good in what ever,everybody always trys to find ways to explian away it,i hate that,ive been friends with this group for along time but its always like that..gossip gossip,jelousy ect...wonder if that stuff changes when you get older.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I ended up going on a short drive with a friend and smoking a Dominican La Aurora Gran Corona that has been aged for 2 years. 

The picture below is not mine, but just for a visual. I also think the picture below is just a regular Corona, not a Gran Corona. Very beautiful cigar, excellent aroma.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

KaeJ, nice cigar. Now you just need a good 10 or 12 year blended scotch and you're living the high life. Clubs are one thing I never made a habit of - on occasion yes but otherwise you're likely to be living paycheque to paycheque. Cover, coat check, obscenely priced drinks, and not many girls you'd want the parents to meet! Now if there's a live band playing it's cheaper/better than a stadium concert imo. I'm assembling new furniture and hitting the Nürburgring tomorrow. Single malts and charcoal bbq at night but I'm lacking the cigar


----------



## bmckay (Mar 10, 2011)

Whenever I have gone to the bar I never planned on introducing the girls I met to my parents. Haha!

I used to go to the clubs every weekend, but I have cut that out as it is too expensive. Your looking at $50-$100 for the night. I wish I would have saved that money, although I did have really good times.

I usually just party when I travel now...Otherwise I am pretty focused on work and saving.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> I'm assembling new furniture and *hitting the Nürburgring tomorrow. * Single malts and charcoal bbq at night but I'm lacking the cigar




Must be nice. I'd love to be able to go to the Nürburgring! 










Hell yeah...


----------

